

Apple's Mac Business To Shrink For First Time Since 2003 - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-mac-business-expected-to-shrink-for-the-first-time-since-2003-2009-4

======
tvon
What's that semi-recent website that let's you put people's predictions up and
check on them later?

